# How hard is it to find a quiet place to live in Italy?



## krem1234

Hi all - I have a visa for Italy, and took a trip to Palermo in early spring to find housing. I ended up not renting and moving at that time - my visa is good until the end of March, 2018 - and although this was not my first time in Palermo, I was really struck by how noisy it was. I had a vacation rental apartment maybe 5 blocks from the Il Capo market, and really the only time it was quiet was at night, maybe after 12 AM - and even then you had the periodic loud honking of cars to deal with.

I looked at a bunch of rentals, but the only quiet place seemed to be Mondello. Even a small village I visited to see a house for rent, I was surprised by a neighbor playing loud music in the afternoon (which could easily be heard inside the house I was visiting).

I like Sicily but I'm definitely not married to it - really anywhere in Italy I'd consider. I do like Mondello, though a large part of the rental market there is vacation rentals, so finding a year-round rental takes a little more work. So, I'm curious about suggestions anyone may have on simply finding a quiet place to live in Italy. I do research and writing on my computer, and enjoy reading in my free time - so a quiet place is really a high priority.

Thanks


----------



## KenzoXIV

krem1234 said:


> Hi all - I have a visa for Italy, and took a trip to Palermo in early spring to find housing. I ended up not renting and moving at that time - my visa is good until the end of March, 2018 - and although this was not my first time in Palermo, I was really struck by how noisy it was. I had a vacation rental apartment maybe 5 blocks from the Il Capo market, and really the only time it was quiet was at night, maybe after 12 AM - and even then you had the periodic loud honking of cars to deal with.
> 
> I looked at a bunch of rentals, but the only quiet place seemed to be Mondello. Even a small village I visited to see a house for rent, I was surprised by a neighbor playing loud music in the afternoon (which could easily be heard inside the house I was visiting).
> 
> I like Sicily but I'm definitely not married to it - really anywhere in Italy I'd consider. I do like Mondello, though a large part of the rental market there is vacation rentals, so finding a year-round rental takes a little more work. So, I'm curious about suggestions anyone may have on simply finding a quiet place to live in Italy. I do research and writing on my computer, and enjoy reading in my free time - so a quiet place is really a high priority.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Krem,

Well Sicily is full of noise all year round unfortunately. Palermo and Catania especially. In order to live somewhere quiet you need to find a country house in the outskirts of the city or Campagna. It will be essential you have a car but it is the only way you will get 'Quiet'.

Unfortunately Palermo is noisy purely due to volume and sicilian towns have narrow streets with tall buildings causing a lot of noise traps. Meaning that one vespa can sound like a seige army. Also demographically speaking people are more like to have older and therefore noisier cars in Sicily or vespas. 

I would never live inside Palermo or Catania by choice and prefer to live in the smaller towns. I live on the outskirts of Altavilla and it is nice and quiet here apart from the odd dogs barking..........(My dogs....:heh

I wouldnt say it is hard to find a quiet place you need to know how to look for them. Ideally you will be here looking around the 'Quiet places' for phone numbers on gates. Unfortunately all the sicilians 'Summer houses' will be taken up this time of year through to October probably but if you can do a detailed search you will find something. There is honestly plenty of choice and in Sicily especially it is buyers choice so don't be afraid to haggle.

Hope this helps

Kenzo


----------



## krem1234

Thanks - by the way, what you think about Abruzzo? It seems to be a very popular place on this forum, and I think may be easier to find someplace quiet and peaceful to live with a nice landscape and also a lot less crazy than Sicily.


----------



## KenzoXIV

krem1234 said:


> Thanks - by the way, what you think about Abruzzo? It seems to be a very popular place on this forum, and I think may be easier to find someplace quiet and peaceful to live with a nice landscape and also a lot less crazy than Sicily.


Please.... the middle of a circus ring set on fire would be a lot less crazy than Sicily! But that is part of the charm.

I have never personally been to Abruzzo but there are many posters here who have been or are there so hopefully they can give you some insight. In general all of Italy is beautiful with awesome landscape. You just need to find your own little corner!

Kenzo


----------



## GeordieBorn

Ha! Italy is never quiet unless you live somewhere it will take hours to get to. If it is not city life it's tractors going all night because it's too hot during the day. Honest, living here most people get used to it.
PS we have a lot of Americans living here and loving it...


----------



## NickZ

Music in the afternoon? If that bothers you the bar is pretty high. 

You could pick a country place far from any neighbours. It's not hard finding a quiet place in any city. Just get good windows. 

Obviously some of this depends on what you're used to. There are homes under aircraft flight paths and the families don't even notice the planes.


----------



## krem1234

Yeah, well maybe that's a high bar for an Italian, not really for an American. I'm from New York and live in Russia now, and really in neither place would someone be blasting music really anytime, unless you're living with college students or something.



NickZ said:


> Music in the afternoon? If that bothers you the bar is pretty high.
> 
> You could pick a country place far from any neighbours. It's not hard finding a quiet place in any city. Just get good windows.
> 
> Obviously some of this depends on what you're used to. There are homes under aircraft flight paths and the families don't even notice the planes.


----------



## KenzoXIV

krem1234 said:


> Yeah, well maybe that's a high bar for an Italian, not really for an American. I'm from New York and live in Russia now, and really in neither place would someone be blasting music really anytime, unless you're living with college students or something.


In Sicily especially the idea of respecting your neighbours only really starts at 1AM and even then if there is an argument to be had at 2AM it will be had.

The idea of sitting quietly infront of a tv in the evenings has never really caught on here and most meal times are family gathering times. Given Italians can eat their evening meals anywhere between 8 and 11 in the summer months you can understand where the noise is coming from.

It is a cultural thing and something you will need to accept. You will not change it. Believe me, ive tried! If you can't get used to it Italy may not be for you.

Kenzo


----------



## krem1234

OK, though even in Sicily there are areas that are really quiet, like Mondello. And as mentioned I'm not really decided on Sicily at all, really anywhere in Italy I'd consider. I've spent two months in Sicily in total, all in Palermo, and most of noise came from street traffic - the neighbors were generally pretty quiet.



KenzoXIV said:


> In Sicily especially the idea of respecting your neighbours only really starts at 1AM and even then if there is an argument to be had at 2AM it will be had.
> 
> The idea of sitting quietly infront of a tv in the evenings has never really caught on here and most meal times are family gathering times. Given Italians can eat their evening meals anywhere between 8 and 11 in the summer months you can understand where the noise is coming from.
> 
> It is a cultural thing and something you will need to accept. You will not change it. Believe me, ive tried! If you can't get used to it Italy may not be for you.
> 
> Kenzo


----------



## KenzoXIV

I'm sure you can find somewhere. Every place in the world has its pluses and minuses but it does sound to me that in particular you like Mondello. Why not start the search there and see where it takes you?


----------



## krem1234

Yes, it's definitely a good idea. I might explore Abruzzo sometime too, maybe this winter.



KenzoXIV said:


> I'm sure you can find somewhere. Every place in the world has its pluses and minuses but it does sound to me that in particular you like Mondello. Why not start the search there and see where it takes you?


----------



## Pepone

I am living on the landside in Abruzzo, I have no noise from streets or other people. Sometimes I hear some dog or the tractor of the neighbor, the most noise is coming from the birds ;-) Houses are cheap, food is good.....


----------



## GeordieBorn

Pepone said:


> I am living on the landside in Abruzzo, I have no noise from streets or other people. Sometimes I hear some dog or the tractor of the neighbor, the most noise is coming from the birds ;-) Houses are cheap, food is good.....


Pepone, we must live nearby with probably the same squeaky tractors, barking dogs and morning bird chorus. All of which you can get used to, if that is you are of the right temperament. Now the landslides and earthquakes are a very different matter, as is the sometimes very, very heavy snow


----------



## colinws

*Villages in Italy where rent is 1 EUR*



krem1234 said:


> Hi all - I have a visa for Italy, and took a trip to Palermo in early spring to find housing. I ended up not renting and moving at that time - my visa is good until the end of March, 2018 - and although this was not my first time in Palermo, I was really struck by how noisy it was. I had a vacation rental apartment maybe 5 blocks from the Il Capo market, and really the only time it was quiet was at night, maybe after 12 AM - and even then you had the periodic loud honking of cars to deal with.
> 
> I looked at a bunch of rentals, but the only quiet place seemed to be Mondello. Even a small village I visited to see a house for rent, I was surprised by a neighbor playing loud music in the afternoon (which could easily be heard inside the house I was visiting).
> 
> I like Sicily but I'm definitely not married to it - really anywhere in Italy I'd consider. I do like Mondello, though a large part of the rental market there is vacation rentals, so finding a year-round rental takes a little more work. So, I'm curious about suggestions anyone may have on simply finding a quiet place to live in Italy. I do research and writing on my computer, and enjoy reading in my free time - so a quiet place is really a high priority.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

have you heard about the 3-4 villages in Italy where rent is 1 EUR because they want to re-populate the place? (So I guess they must be quiet!)

You can find a lit here with some explanation of the conditions (I think you have to commit to do some restoration work): unfortunately I can't post links, but if you search "comuni italia case in regalo" on Google you should be able to find more information. (I hope you understand Italian)

There are two places in Sicily: Salemi (near Trapani) and Gangi (near Palermo).

One village that sounds interesting is Lecce nei Marsi (2,000 inhabitants, 26 per km) inside the National Park of Abruzzo, 138 km from Rome.

Hope this helps!

Colin


----------



## KenzoXIV

Just a quick heads up on this as I've done a little research for my own gains. 

1. Gangi is nowhere near Palermo although still within the province. I lived in Castelbuono...which also is an hour and half from palermo... and the locals there will not drive to Gangi unless it is absolutely needed. It is a difficult place to get to and about 2 hours from Palermo.

2. You are actually buying the property, not renting. However the conditions are strict and the legal fees you will have to pay will still be ridiculous. You MUST renovate what ever you buy and it will more than likely be a pile of rubble. There are no 'nice' houses in this scheme at all.

3. The houses in the scheme are ones which have been abandoned or could not be inherited. They are derelict. It is not a scheme to re-populate but a clean up scheme.

Sorry to burst any bubbles but it's better to be up front.

Kenzo


----------



## mdds6

Abruzzo is stunning and you'd be able to find lots of lovely quiet towns. I know it well as my husband is originally from Abruzzo and we go back every summer to recharge our batteries, enjoy the cool air, the peace and quiet and go for long runs in the mountains. You could do some research into towns like Pescocostanzo, Pacentro, Cansano. The nearest town is Sulmona. Winters are quite cold but if you are well equipped with books and love writing, it could be a good solution..


----------



## Claudine M.

Too many earthquakes in Abruzzo. Small villages are more quiet, except for dogs barking in the nights but it makes food shopping very difficult living so far away from shops and the markets are one of my favorite things in Italy but smaller villages may not have those.
We couldn't resolve the car, motorino noise or the way italians have of communicating like opera singers when standing just two feet away from anyone. 
If I were younger maybe I would go back, but.... the noise, the traffic, the smog, the backwardness of small towns.. no..


----------



## ilario

let come in Puglia! You can visit Monopoli, Polignano a mare or Trani. Let me know what do you think about.

Bye!!!


----------



## Brit (really)

Is the title of this thread incorrect? Should it be, How hard is it to find a quiet place to live in a Sicilian city? The answer to the actual question is easy; Italy has vast tracts of undisturbed countryside. The answer to the alternative question is harder.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Claudine M. said:


> *Too many earthquakes in Abruzzo*. Small villages are more quiet, except for dogs barking in the nights but it makes food shopping very difficult living so far away from shops and the markets are one of my favorite things in Italy but smaller villages may not have those.
> We couldn't resolve the car, motorino noise or the way italians have of communicating like opera singers when standing just two feet away from anyone.
> If I were younger maybe I would go back, but.... the noise, the traffic, the smog, the backwardness of small towns.. no..



Not quite the case in Abruzzo as most places have not been impacted by earthquakes and I think you will find that most of late have not been in Abruzzo, but in fact much further north. Saying that Italy is an earthquake zone and people should look at the risk maps if looking to move here.


----------



## NickZ

The coastal areas of Abruzzo are low quake risk. Not no risk but low. The apennine mountain areas are high risk. But those mountains start at just south of the Alps and head almost all the way down.

The only no quake areas are some of the coastal Puglia areas. But I'm not sure they are really zero risk.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Brit (really) said:


> Is the title of this thread incorrect? Should it be, *How hard is it to find a quiet place to live in a Sicilian city?* The answer to the actual question is easy; Italy has vast tracts of undisturbed countryside. The answer to the alternative question is harder.


Oh I can answer that question... Impossible :tongue:


----------



## Donnezmoi

Puglia is quieter.


----------



## pudd 2

krem1234 said:


> OK, though even in Sicily there are areas that are really quiet, like Mondello. And as mentioned I'm not really decided on Sicily at all, really anywhere in Italy I'd consider. I've spent two months in Sicily in total, all in Palermo, and most of noise came from street traffic - the neighbors were generally pretty quiet.


abruzzo is one of italys best kept secrets been living here for 14 years and still love it


----------



## Claudine M.

As a seasoned experienced renter in italy( 7 years in 6 provinces ) I believe it will be difficult but not impossible to find a quiet dwelling in bella italia.


----------



## pudd 2

one word Abruzzo


----------

